# Muley's on the first day of the year



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice shots Hells!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, I like those.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I went after elk today


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff Hells. I dig the trash on that second buck.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some awesome photos thanks for posting them. 8)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are nice..


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Way cool pics! Thanks for posting! Nothing like hunting with the camera.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

very nice love the trashy ones though


----------

